# Proper Way to Report Inherited Annuity



## Mswalleye2 (Oct 14, 2018)

I was beneficiary and given a death benefit from mothers annuity from USA. I can keep it in place for up to 5 years in her name. I can take distributions. How are these distributions recorded on my T1 ... does Canada tax me on the full amount I take out or just on the interest that has accrued? tks


----------



## Mswalleye2 (Oct 14, 2018)

By interest that has accrued .. I mean since I was awarded it ..


----------

